# Fehler durch einen Gerätebetreiber!



## alithea (16 März 2005)

Heute brachte er mir eine Fehlermeldung das mit meinem System etwas nicht stimmt!!

Das sagt Windows dazu.. in seinem Fehlerbericht

Ein Gerätetreiber auf Ihrem System hat das Problem verursacht, aber die Ursache kann nicht genau festgestellt werden. Je nach Ausgangssituation führen Sie eine der folgenden Aktionen durch:

Falls das Problem nach dem Installieren neuer Hardware auf dem Computer aufgetreten ist, liegt die Ursache möglicherweise im Gerätetreiber dieser Hardware. Fordern Sie Unterstützung beim Gerätehersteller an, sofern dieser bekannt ist. 

Auch Software, wie etwa Firewall- oder Antivirussoftware, kann Treiber installieren. Falls das Problem nach dem Installieren neuer Software aufgetreten ist, könnte die Problemursache ein Treiber sein, der durch die Software mitinstalliert worden ist. Fordern Sie Unterstützung beim Produktsupport des Softwareherstellers an, sofern dieser bekannt ist. 

Falls Sie den Treiberhersteller nicht kennen und Hilfe bei der Diagnose und Lösung dieses Problems benötigen, wenden Sie sich an den Produktsupport des Computerherstellers. 

Ein aktualisierter Treiber ist ggf. auf der Microsoft Windows Update-Website erhältlich. Bei Windows Update können Sie Ihren Computer nach aktualisierten Treibern durchsuchen lassen. Sofern diese verfügbar sind, wird Windows Update eine Auswahl geeigneter Treiber anbieten. Weitere Informationen über ggf. erhältliche aktualisierte Treiber finden Sie unter Microsoft Windows Update. 

Weitere Informationen über Microsoft-Supportoptionen finden Sie bei Microsoft Support Services. 
-------

Naja aber jetzt kann ich ja nicht jedes programm runterlöschn und neu rauftun damit ich weiß was der fehler ist!

Und mein Virus Programm (F-Scure Anti-Virus) Zeigt mir immer...

Bösartiger Code im Master-Boot-Datensatz von Datenträger MBR(0x80)

Hängt das vielleicht mit dem ganzen zusammen??
Was ist der Datenträger MBR ??

Danke!!!

Liebe Grüße und schönen Tag!!!


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2005)

MBR ist der Master Boot Record deiner Festplatte.
Das ist der Bereich, in dem steht, wo der PC dein Betriebsystem findet.
Einige Viren schreiben sich dort rein um immer als erstes mit geladen zu werden.

Ich kann nur im moment nichts empfehlen, da ich zuletzt zu Dos Zeiten mit MBR Viren zu tun hatte und im moment da nicht auf dem laufenden bin.

Mein Tip daher erstmal diverse AV Programme nutzen. vielleicht ist eines dabei, welches den Code eliminiert. Deins vielleicht auch, wenn es den schon anzeigt? alles aktiviert??

Aber vorsicht, es gibt tools, die den MBR löschen.... dann wird aber auch dein Betriebsystem nicht mehr geladen....


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 März 2005)

alithea schrieb:
			
		

> Bösartiger Code im Master-Boot-Datensatz von Datenträger MBR(0x80)


Welches Dateisystem verwendest Du?
FAT32 oder NTFS?


----------



## drboe (16 März 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> alithea schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und welches Windows? XP, 2000, ME, 98 ... http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/software/15894/index1.html beschreibt einige Situationen für die gängigen Windows Versionen und erläutert mögliche Maßnahmen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (16 März 2005)

Gewagter und potenziell gefaehrlicher Tipp, den ich vor langer, langer Zeit mal in einem aehnlichen Fall unter Win95 angewendet habe:
Mit einer Notdiskette booten, und mit 

```
fdisk /mbr
```
den Master Boot Record neu erstellen.

Warnung: das Ganze geht nur, wenn die Boot Diskette bzw die fdisk Version tatsaechlich zum installierten Betriebssystem passt, insbesondere die verwendeten Partitionen erkennt. Ich weiss naemlich nicht, was bei einem NTFS Dateisystem passiert, wenn man eine alte Bootdiskette benutzt, die NTFS nicht kennt. Jemand sonst hier damit Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Viel Erfolg
TSCN

Edit: Link zu Microsofts Knowledge Base, dringend als Lektuere angeraten, aber auf Englisch http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q69013/
Dort steht insbesondere, dass dies nur fuer Win95/98/ME zutrifft. Fuer Windows XP gibts hier weitere vInfos


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss naemlich nicht, was bei einem NTFS Dateisystem passiert, wenn man eine alte Bootdiskette benutzt, die NTFS nicht kennt.


gar nichts , die Festplatte wird nicht erkannt 

cp


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> gar nichts , die Festplatte wird nicht erkannt


´
Jap. Allerdings kann man mit einer bootfähigen Installations-CD von Windows XP eine Reparaturkonsole aufrufen. Da kann man dann auch Partitionen unter NTFS "behandeln".


----------



## alithea (18 März 2005)

Ich hab jetzt schon ein bisschen was probiert aba das klappt alles nicht... ich glaub das problem liegt sogar ein bisschen tiefer!!

ich werd einfach neu aufsetzten!!!  

DANKE


----------



## IT-Schrauber (18 März 2005)

Neu aufsetzen wird Dir da auch nicht unbedingt helfen. Ich empfehle wirklich, jemand mit ausreichend "Kenne" an den Rechner zu lassen. Aber keinen selbsternannten Experten der sich dann im Endeffekt als DAU in disguise entpuppt


----------



## alithea (18 März 2005)

Ja das  ist glaub ich besser.. wenn ich einmal einen Experten ran lasse 

Mal gucken was heraus kommt..


----------



## stieglitz (18 März 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Aber keinen selbsternannten Experten der sich dann im Endeffekt als DAU in disguise entpuppt



Was, bitteschön ist ein DAU in disguise? DAU weiss ich schon. :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was, bitteschön ist ein DAU in disguise? DAU weiss ich schon. :-?



vielleicht sowas wie "DEVIL IN DISGUISE" von Elvis Presley gesungen   
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/e/elvis-presley/49380.html


> You look like an angel
> Walk like an angel
> Talk like an angel
> But I got wise
> You’re the devil in disguise


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Was, bitteschön ist ein DAU in disguise? DAU weiss ich schon. :-?



Sozusagen ein "DAU im Expertenpelz"  

MfG
L.


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

und warum denke ich da jetzt an einen langhaarigen Dialerexperten?


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> und warum denke ich da jetzt an einen langhaarigen Dialerexperten?



Weil man immer auf der Huth™ sein sollte?

MfG
L.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (18 März 2005)

no comment! (aber *ganzbreitgrins*)


----------



## stieglitz (21 März 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Sozusagen ein "DAU im Expertenpelz"
> 
> MfG
> L.



Merci, hätte gleich hier schauen können. Der Begriff war mir nicht geläufig.
URL Leo-Org

Hurra, ich habs jetzt auch mit der URL geschnallt.


----------

